# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  DIY Cánh Tay robot cho máy hàn

## ngocbh2001

Chào các Anh/Em 

Mình Đang tìm tài liệu để DIY một cánh tay robot hàn 2D,mong được chia sẽ


Thanks

----------


## Tuấn

Em thấy bác cứ loay hoay với con máy hàn này là sao nhỉ ? Lúc thì macro bật mỏ hàn, lúc thì rau tờ, bi chừ tính xoay sang cánh tay rô bốt.

Vấn đề chính thì bác không quan tâm, cứ đi quan tâm mấy cái hình thức bên ngoài thì bao giờ bác mới chế được cái máy cho nó chạy ?

Bản thân em đã đứng máy hàn chán rồi, chế cháo linh tinh cũng có chút chút, năm 2000 em chế cái máy hàn bán tự động, nó chấp 40 chú chỉ có cắt, gá cho nó hàn mà không kịp. chia sẻ với bác tẹo như thế này :

- 1, bác phải xác định bác cần hàn cái gì, như thế nào thì mọi người mới tư vấn được. Cái này cụ Ronadinho nói rồi mà bác lờ đi không trả lời.

- 2, Bác đi hàn cái cánh cửa sắt bằng máy cnc thì khó khả thi lắm. Hàn cánh cửa là việc cực chuối trong vụ hàn xì. Nó khó hơn nhiều vụ hàn khung máy hay bệ máy chi chi đó. Mấy cái máy hàn obital hay robot hàn khung xe ô tô này nọ không là gì so với hàn cánh cửa đâu.

- 3, bác hỏi nên dùng hàn Co2 hay hàn Tig, trả lời thế quái nào được khi bác hỏi chung chung như thế ? Vật liệu bác dùng dày hay mỏng, vị trí hàn chỉ nằm ngang hay lên đèo xuống dốc ?

Vậy thôi bác, nếu em là bác, em sẽ lên Sì gòn túm cha Gà con hay lão Ronadinho em hỏi, hay chạy xuống Cần thơ tìm lão yêu tinh CKD em hỏi cho nó nhanh. Bác chưa biết gì về hàn mà cứ mày mò như thế này thì không được đâu, còn mấy vụ code kiếc linh tinh thì nó đơn giản, em cũng chỉ cho bác được chứ chả cần mấy lão kia.

----------

CNC abc, Ga con, Minh Phúc, ngocbh2001, ppgas

----------


## ngocbh2001

Cám ơn bạn đã góp ý
Cửa sắt mình hàn có độ dầy 0.8-1.4mm
Chỉ hàn 2 mặt trên và dưới

----------


## ronaldinho_07

2d thì mach3+ máy tig ,gcode lập trình tay cho nhanh cụ ậ
1 ly hơn thì kiếm con tig 200a dư sức !. 1A/0.001inch

----------


## Ga con

Hehe, trước e hàn mấy cái khay mỏng mỏng 1mm xong nó vênh như bánh đa luôn cụ, xém vứt hết. Cụ hỏi chiên gia rô vẩu hay hàn titan tay nghề cao hơn em bội phần.

Cụ hàn cái nào có xương hoặc có chấn vuông vức thì ok, chứ mấy món mỏng te mà free style e ớn lắm.

Nếu hàn giáp mí tấm mỏng thì tig 200a ok. Còn không giáp mí, toàn tấm mỏng cụ nên tìm sang con máy hàn bấm, dễ ăn & ngon hơn khá nhiều.

Thanks.

----------


## Tuấn

Hàn tấm mỏng cần lực kẹp phôi rất lớn ạ. Trước em hàn tôn 3 ly, dùng các cây ray đường tàu ép xuống cái bàn sắt dày 150. Khóa bằng ốc M24 mà hàn xong nó bẻ cong hết ray nên nếu bác chủ định làm máy hàn tự động cho tôn mỏng nên lưu ý tẹo.

----------


## CKD

Bác chủ hàn cửa, nên chắc hàn khung à, hàn khung hộp thì... ít cong vênh hơn.
Cơ mà bác chủ không thể show cái sản phẩm demo, oánh dấu những chổ muốn hàn cho anh em dể hình dung nhu cầu được à?

Trăm lời không bằng một bức ảnh, trăm bức ảnh mới ra được một cái cờ líp  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocbh2001

Đúng rồi bác,cửa sắt dùng sắt hôp.

----------


## tranlong892017

Mình cũng đang tìm hiểu về các loại robot cánh tay hàn trong công nghiệp
Nếu bạn có được tài liệu share lại mình với nha.
Cảm ơn bạn nhiều

----------

